# Ladies, what are the warmest gloves you have found?



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife has pretty warm coat, bibs & boots that are designed for men but can't find warm gloves that'll fit.


----------



## christeenag (Jun 21, 2009)

ice armor they don't make womens size, but they do have mens xsmall and small. I work outside and they are by far the warmest I ever owned, also wear them for ice fishing.


----------

